# smoking a 16 pound brisket need a little advice



## mattyice (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and to smoking meat.  I'm using a mes40 and I'm getting ready to smoke a 16 pound brisket for tomorrow around 3pm. Should I go by the norm and base my cook time at 1.5hrs per pound? if anyone has smoked a 16 pounder how long did it take and what were you using?


----------



## vmastros (Sep 19, 2014)

Time is just a guideline. DO NOT go by time alone. You are better served to monitor temperature. You are looking for something called probe tender.  Start probing when the temp hits about 190. When the probe goes thru the meat very easily, it is done.

How long it takes depends on the temp at which you are cooking. You need to trim the brisket too. See youtube.

Allow several hours more than you think you need. You can hold the brisket in a cooler for several hours with no harm.

If you are really interested, use the search feature. There is a ton of info on how to cook brisket.  Good luck.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 19, 2014)

mattyice said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and to smoking meat.  I'm using a mes40 and I'm getting ready to smoke a 16 pound brisket for tomorrow around 3pm. Should I go by the norm and base my cook time at 1.5hrs per pound? if anyone has smoked a 16 pounder how long did it take and what were you using?



Just did one on my WSM last Friday night into Saturday afternoon.    Took all but 20 hours at temps between 225°-250°.  I took it to 205° because I wanted to pull the flat.  It hit 190° in about 17 hours then stayed there for almost 3 hours.

I started it 8:20pm and finally pulled it off the cooker right around 4:00pm the next day.


----------



## mattyice (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  I did trim the brisket.  I smoked two before but they weren't nearly as big.  This one is a little intimidating.  I'm smoking at 225°.  I'm nervous its gonna be done too soon.  Its all trial n error though right?  We'll see what happens.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 19, 2014)

mattyice said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I did trim the brisket.  I smoked two before but they weren't nearly as big.  This one is a little intimidating.  I'm smoking at 225°.  I'm nervous its gonna be done too soon.  Its all trial n error though right?  We'll see what happens.



I wouldn't worry about getting done too soon.  Mine went from being what I thought would be a late lunch meal to a pre game snack for the 8:00pm PSU game last week.

If it does happen to finish early.  Wrap it in foil, then wrap in a heavy towel and put it in an empty cooler.  It will hold for hours like that.

HINT:  Don't use the good bath towels for this process.  The wife may have an issue with it...


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello.  Done too soon is a good thing.  Wrap in foil and in towels or blanket and put in ice chest it will keep for hours.  Waiting for the brisket to be done for the party is really stressful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mattyice (Sep 19, 2014)

After 4 hours the internal temp is 164°. Is that normal?


----------



## vmastros (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope you know you can expect "the stall" about now. It could last an hour or two. Be patient.

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning and welcome to the forum, from East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything

            Gary


----------



## vmastros (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, how did that  bad boy turn out?


----------



## mattyice (Sep 21, 2014)

20140920_020443.jpg



__ mattyice
__ Sep 21, 2014





done in 10 hours


----------



## mattyice (Sep 21, 2014)

It turned out pretty good.I separated the point and made burnt ends..they were fantastic.  It was my daughters first birthday party yesterday and everyone loved it.


----------



## vmastros (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice to hear you nailed it. Good job.


----------

